# Perfect woman?



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Danica Patrick. NASCAR driver and, just to round things off, she looks like this...



















Petrolhead and fit. Did someone read my mind?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> just to round things off, she looks like this...


...a man - well, each to their own.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > just to round things off, she looks like this...
> ...


Dunno what the blokes are like where you hang out Kev (although I can guess :lol: ) but they dont look like this in Yorkshire m8.....


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Blokes without breasts, as pictured above.


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Glad to see she did'nt have to get her tits out to be taken seriously as a driver then :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

paulie1 said:


> Glad to see she did'nt have to get her tits out to be taken seriously as a driver then :roll:


A bit difficult to do that seeing as _he_ hasn't got any.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> paulie1 said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to see she did'nt have to get her tits out to be taken seriously as a driver then :roll:
> ...


So you're a tit man Kev? I've always felt that more than a gobful is a waste myself.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > paulie1 said:
> ...


So I've been told, many times.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Oops beat my edit.

If ure into tits how come you dont get on with Rebel? Ive always been more into the female derriere myself which begs the same question of me I guess.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> If ure into tits


Sorry, I misread the question.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > If ure into tits
> ...


:lol:

Small tits or not, I still would, especially seen as she wouldnt whine about how much money/time I spend on cars afterwards.

What concerns me is that I prefer her in the 2nd pic with the race suit on than in the pic laid on the bonnet of the car. I think its the promise of the smell of high octane fuel that does it for me.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Ritch, thought you might like these, :wink: which were recently posted on another car forum I frequent;


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I can smell the Optimax already, brought some home with me tonight. Gonna ask the Mrs to dab a bit on each nipple, fantastic!


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

This is all woman!!! and a beer thrown in too!!!







:lol:


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

ok maybe this one , more like it !!!


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

the stig said:


> ok maybe this one , more like it !!!


Phew...starting to redeem yourself after the last pic [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> the stig said:
> 
> 
> > ok maybe this one , more like it !!!
> ...


Mike, lets be honest with each other, its only a question of how many Stellas.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Which one is Stella :wink: Could manage a few of the 2nd one


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

the stig said:


> ok maybe this one , more like it !!!


I know her! :lol:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Tell us more Abi, (any more pic's)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

mac's TT said:


> Tell us more Abi, (any more pic's)


 :lol:  :wink: . I wondered how long it would be before you came along :-*


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Didn't need to wonder, on nights


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I can lend you some matchsticks for your eyes


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Would rather have the pic's, they'll keep me awake  :wink: :lol:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Danica was in that Jay-Z video driving a Zonda :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------

